# What 6 string do you wish was available as a 7 string?



## JPMDan (Sep 12, 2006)

well I've seen 2 threads like this so I figured why not just make it all in here. The guitar must not be available as a 7 string to qualify. So ladies and gentlemen lets see them.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll be redundant since one of those threads was mine:







and add this, only with a maple board


----------



## Pablo (Sep 12, 2006)

Is a 7-string S-1620 really _that_ much to ask for?


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

My choice:








Pablo said:


> Is a 7-string S-1620 really _that_ much to ask for?



With that trem! I want a 7-string ZRF trem so bad that I'm tempted to kidnap an Ibanez executive and torture him until he agrees to develop it.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm probably in the minority for this one, but I think I'll try to my my next axe this one:





Then of course the good ones...MH-407 anyone?





...or even better...a H-III-407





These look sweet as 7s too:





and the viper too...





and of course: V-407 (floyd)






and wtf Schecter decided to discontinue this right when I was gonna buy them, fuck you schecter:


----------



## 2powern (Sep 12, 2006)

^ That ESP V looks like the Mustaine model, so the floyd is after-market, right?


----------



## Jason (Sep 12, 2006)

dude..the viper and f-series are 7's


----------



## Durero (Sep 12, 2006)

Any Steinberger model with a Trans-Trem.

A BassLab 7 string.



Pablo said:


> Is a 7-string S-1620 really _that_ much to ask for?


+1 - especially the ZR trem - god those are nice!


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

Durero said:


> Any Steinberger model with a Trans-Trem.





While we're going there...


----------



## Spoongirl (Sep 12, 2006)

as always..


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2006)

.jason. said:


> dude..the viper and f-series are 7's


THe viper's a neck-through baritone, not that slapped-together VP-407, and is string-through plus there is no F 7 model in production, I don't want that POS F207 shit, I want the stuff I posted as 7-strings, except not 22 frets on the viper and not that lame green colour on the horizon 3, I'll take that in blue thank you very much.



2powern said:


> ^ That ESP V looks like the Mustaine model, so the floyd is after-market, right?


it's a custom shop job, it has a straight neck versus the angled one on the standard ones.


and Metal Ken, a BIG +1 on that


----------



## 2powern (Sep 12, 2006)

Anything with a maple neck and a decent locking trem would be great.

Don't mention Carvin, they ream the UK for price.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 12, 2006)

2powern said:


> Don't mention Carvin, they ream the UK for price.




Thats what you guys get for having Blackmachine over there ;D


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 12, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats what you guys get for having Blackmachine over there ;D


 
+999,999,999,999


----------



## 2powern (Sep 12, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats what you guys get for having Blackmachine over there ;D



Good point, but a Blackmachine with a maple board would look wrong.

Hopefully next year I'll be calling Doug (I think?) with an order for an ebony boarded 8 string...


----------



## noodles (Sep 12, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Thats what you guys get for having Blackmachine over there ;D



+


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 12, 2006)

And spoongirl, I so know what you mean:






Scalloped 12-24 too <3


----------



## Samer (Sep 12, 2006)

If i had a parker 7 string with 24 frets, i would never need another guitar again.


----------



## Black Watch (Sep 12, 2006)

I pray that the Ibanez gods will grant me a favor and bring to life..






Seven String Iceman!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea theres lots of ESP Dv8 aftermodels with Floyds on them nowadays, about 5 guys or so on the Megadeth boards have got Dv8's routed for OFRs.. But there is the LTD V-350 which used to be the same without the 8ball inlay, but discountined

I would love a 7 string Jackson KE-2 ^^


----------



## Regor (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Spoongirl (Sep 13, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> And spoongirl, I so know what you mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naren (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm with Spoongirl. Explorer. That's the only one that specifically comes to mind.


----------



## Spoongirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Samer said:


> If i had a parker 7 string with 24 frets, i would never need another guitar again.


----------



## Leon (Sep 13, 2006)

+1 @ a Kelly in a 7... but oh wait, there was one for sale here a while back 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=7357





also, i'd like my newest member of the family in a 7.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Sep 13, 2006)

Neck through Jackson Warrior - 2 of them - one with EMG 707's with a Floyd, and another with a hardtail bridge, Duncan 59 covered pu, and a Dimebucker in the bridge.  

Steinberger 'paddle stick', yes I like 'em, kiddies.


----------



## skyclad (Sep 13, 2006)

Washburn USA N4 Quilt Sunburst LTD 2











Body- Mahogany w/5A Quilted Maple on top 
Neck- Maple 
Fingerboard- Ebony 
Scale-324mm 
Frets- 22 Frets 
Pickups - Seymour Duncan '59 (Front) + Bill Lawrence L-500 (Rear) 
Control - 1 Volume, 3-way Toggle Switch 
Bridge- Floyd Rose Original Locking 

http://www.digimart.net/gk_detail.do?instrument_id=DS00187299

p.s. the one with 24 frets would be just perfect as a 7-string.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 13, 2006)

the iceman would be awsome, a 7 string fender jaguar!!!!! thatd be awsome.


----------



## Donnie (Sep 13, 2006)

skyclad said:


> Washburn USA N4 Quilt Sunburst LTD 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Yes. I think that'll do.


----------



## Loserchief (Sep 13, 2006)

a baritone seven version of this guitar would make me cream myself.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 13, 2006)

Agile AB-3500 baritone.
I want one exactly like this, with another string.
28", set neck, maple neck/body, macassar ebony board, TOM, active pups.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 13, 2006)

This is my dream guitar, and also the one that my 8-string is modelled after (If I ever get the money to build it) 






This guitars plays so good, they have a transparent green in my shop and it just rules. 






This needs no explanation






I saw a costum one of this made in koa and it might be one of the most beutiful guitars I´ve ever seen but this is the only photo I could find.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd want both the Jackson's with ebony boards and full crop circle inlays though, like these:


----------



## slake moth (Sep 13, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> This needs no explanation


I think this needs quite a bit of explanation.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


>


 
is that Amir Derakh of Orgy's guitar????


----------



## Elysian (Sep 13, 2006)

Black Watch said:


> I pray that the Ibanez gods will grant me a favor and bring to life..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would mean actually listening to a customers wants, that won't happen...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 13, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> is that Amir Derakh of Orgy's guitar????


 
Yep and he designed it too. I have a BIG thing for the Roswell Rhoads which that's kinda based on and I have an even bigger thing for the full neck version of the crop circle inlays. Having an upper horn for the strap button should stop it being too neck heavy as well.


----------



## Samer (Sep 13, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


>



is that for real, or is the photo shoped?
I didnt know they had a 7.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2006)

The Explorer is definitely # 1 for me, I just love that shape. After that would be the Parker Fly7, and a Carvin California Carved Top 7 with piezos.


----------



## noodles (Sep 13, 2006)

Samer said:


> is that for real, or is the photo shoped?
> I didnt know they had a 7.



Photoshoped, but very well done.


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2006)

oh, and a NICE semi hollow, like a Gibson 355 or Heritage 555, not a plain Jane 335 type. Faded cherry, gold hardware, bound ebony board and blocks. That would be as close to a 'must buy, right now, I don't care about the price' as I would likely get for a guitar.


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2006)

My lust for a Parker Fly 7 has waned quite a bit since getting the EBMM JP7.

But if i were commissioning a custom instrument, it'd have to be a Jackson Collen Archtop 7.







Either like that or in pearl white with an ebony board.


----------



## Desecrated (Sep 13, 2006)

slake moth said:


> I think this needs quite a bit of explanation.



http://truetemperament.com/

sorry, I made a thread about this sometime back. They will do 7-strings soon. But I want one now.


----------



## noodles (Sep 13, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> http://truetemperament.com/



That makes me sorely tempted to order my next KxK fretless, just to get them to do it. I'd never be able to play it live, though, because it would be "out of tune" with the other two stringed instruments in the band.

A brilliant, no-compromise idea.


----------



## kmanick (Sep 13, 2006)

My Blue quilt GMW.
I'd love a 7 string version of this (and I may be getting it sooner than later  )






I wouldn't mind this one either, I never see Solar burst soloists. 
this as a 7 would kill.


----------



## Naren (Sep 13, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Yep and he designed it too. I have a BIG thing for the Roswell Rhoads which that's kinda based on and I have an even bigger thing for the full neck version of the crop circle inlays. Having an upper horn for the strap button should stop it being too neck heavy as well.



I love that guitar. The first time I saw it was in the video for "Fiction (Dreams In Digital)" (which is one of my favorite videos for some reason). At the time, around 1999 or so, I hadn't started playing guitar yet (I started in early 2000), but I thought "That is the coolest guitar I have ever seen." The inlays just look sweet. I have had Amir's guitar (that one) as my computer's wallpaper for the last 2-3 months.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 13, 2006)

These~


----------



## playstopause (Sep 13, 2006)

These!


----------



## Loomer (Sep 13, 2006)

Shawn said:


> These~



Satch said in an interview once that he had a 7-string JS prototype. Does anyone know his home adress, and where to buy a good quality lockpick?  

Anyway, I'm surprised noone has said RGA yet!


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone did mention Buz McGrath's RGA 7. 

A proper 7-string Strat would be nice, too.


----------



## Drew (Sep 13, 2006)

Kmanick, give me that with a pickguard and SSH, and I'm in love.  

Satch DOES have a JS7 proto, but alledgedly they have no plans to make a production version. Pity, I absolutely love the JS6 neck.


----------



## Loomer (Sep 13, 2006)

darren said:


> Someone did mention Buz McGrath's RGA 7.



Other thread dude  

Anyway: A new S7 with either at Gibraltar or ZR trem. That would make me cry with happiness.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Digital Black (Sep 13, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Is a 7-string S-1620 really _that_ much to ask for?


I'll agree to that too. Make mine trans black though..


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2006)

eleven59 said:


>


Now that is a cool guitar!


----------



## tehk (Sep 13, 2006)

+1 On the ESP MII  
(Make it with a floyd )

















*Notice the floyds *









(No monkey grip please)


----------



## Spoongirl (Sep 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> Photoshoped, but very well done.





anyway, I'm so jealous of the chinese guy with the ESP explorer signature


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 13, 2006)

darren said:


> Now that is a cool guitar!


Yeah, I played a hardtail version of that guitar and it felt and sounded amazing (well, as amazing as a Spider II can sound without me touching the knobs, which was pretty decent actually).


----------



## skyclad (Sep 14, 2006)

Korbain said:


> the iceman would be awsome, a 7 string fender jaguar!!!!! thatd be awsome.


Yes!!! + Washburn N4...


----------



## Eddie_uv777 (Sep 14, 2006)

a S 7 string would be nice an all black one no inlay like buz from unearth



I wish they offerd this


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 14, 2006)

wow, i've never seen a custom ibanez with a Edge Pro..


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2006)

speaking of the jaguar...this is kind of close, there was on ebay earlier this month too

http://www.schecter.co.jp/amrican/ar.html


----------



## Battle-axe (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd kill for a 7 string version of this...







...except maybe with a plain ebony board.

Oh yeah, and this too...






...with white or pearl binding on the body. More color options are always a plus too _(for both those guitars)_. 

Also, like many other people have mentioned before an *RGA 7* would be awesome!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 14, 2006)

Battle-axe said:


>


 
That with the ESP pointy headstock and the inlays of the other one on an ebony board would be very nice. Even nicer still if the body was bound too.


----------



## Battle-axe (Sep 14, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That with the ESP pointy headstock and the inlays of the other one on an ebony board would be very nice. Even nicer still if the body was bound too.



The body _is_ bound actually, with some natural binding or something which is quite disgusting, IMO.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, right. Well the body bound to match the neck & headstock binding then.


----------



## b3n (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a nice flame  

I'd be happy with a strat 7, but I wouldn't exactly hate one of these as a 7 either:






The one Satch uses on the G3 Tokyo DVD is teh roxxors


----------



## rummy (Sep 14, 2006)

A white Stratocaster with a maple fingerboard.

Or a white Gibson Flying V.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2006)

Battle-axe said:


> The body _is_ bound actually, with some natural binding or something which is quite disgusting, IMO.


It has natural binding.





http://www.chrisguitars.com/espltd04h400-emg.jpg





@Metalfiend: there's the MHNT series but they don't have a finish like that, they're either st black or brown or whatever.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> It has natural binding.



Is it bound or is it just the unstained edge of the flame cap? The Ibanez RG8670 looks the same, and the body's not bound, they just left the edge of the cap unstained to get the effect.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 14, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Is it bound or is it just the unstained edge of the flame cap? The Ibanez RG8670 looks the same, and the body's not bound, they just left the edge of the cap unstained to get the effect.


I believe that's what's referred to as natural binding.






(and I wish they'd include the 006/007 in the Hellraiser line too)


----------



## technomancer (Sep 14, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> I believe that's what's referred to as natural binding.



I thought binding was by definition a seperate piece of material... I was actually corrected by someone when I stated the RG8670 was bound (Rich at Ibanez Rules to be precise)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2006)

Binding is just something which binds something, ESP seems to use "Natural" binding way more than any other companies but I think it looks pretty snazzy and it's cheap to do too so a plus for keeping the cost down.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Sep 14, 2006)

Spoongirl said:


> as always..




 Hell Yeah


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## Elysian (Sep 14, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Is it bound or is it just the unstained edge of the flame cap? The Ibanez RG8670 looks the same, and the body's not bound, they just left the edge of the cap unstained to get the effect.


PRS does that too, its a perfectly legit way of doing things, and turns out quite great looking.









i'd redo both of these as 7's... though i'd do the electric asymmetrical like a strat... and slight modifications for clearance between the horns and the neck... the acoustic i'll probably wind up putting in a bridge retainer and plugging the old 6 holes in the bridge and redrilling them, then replacing the neck...


----------



## shid007 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 25, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> I believe that's what's referred to as natural binding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one does exist in a 7string version. I own one  . Though I believe it got discontinued.


----------



## Mr. S (Sep 25, 2006)

shid007 said:


> http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand,zzounds/Variax700_Black_on_White-e317003aeb6c775fb36a7f81036b6a98.jpg


----------



## Memq (Sep 26, 2006)

i really would like to see this beauty in 7 string model.



Ibanez Artfield.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn thats just like a Soundgear body, I like it!!! +1 for me for the Artfield


----------



## Memq (Sep 26, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> Damn thats just like a Soundgear body, I like it!!! +1 for me for the Artfield



yeah, thats why i love this guitar, because that Soundgear body. i am big fan of soundgear series.


----------



## JPMDan (Sep 26, 2006)

Man where did Ibanez go wrong with there guitars??? Thats purely a performance guitar.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 26, 2006)

Not too hard:


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2006)

Those Artfields are awesome... the body is even more contoured than a Soundgear. They're arched front and back, more like a Spector bass, whereas the Soundgear is more of a teardrop/aerofoil shape like the Radius/JS body. I've only seen/played one of them, which was the figured bubinga model. They're pretty sexy, and it's a shame Ibanez canned the Artfield line.


----------



## noodles (Sep 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Not too hard:



Yet Japan gets all the small runs of 7-string Jacksons. We live in the wrong country, my friend.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 26, 2006)

noodles said:


> Yet Japan gets all the small runs of 7-string Jacksons. We live in the wrong country, my friend.



Because one chain orders them. If GC would order a limited run of Soloist 7s, Jackson would make them post haste.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Because one chain orders them. If GC would order a limited run of Soloist 7s, Jackson would make them post haste.


Yeah, it's just that Ikebe kicks ass.


----------



## noodles (Sep 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> If GC would



...grow wings and fly to the moon. Better chance of that happening than anything not involving them trying to sell Fenders and Gibsons.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 26, 2006)

Memq said:


> i really would like to see this beauty in 7 string model.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Artfield.




and Rusty was complaining about fret access!!! He should have had them make that neck for him haha!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 26, 2006)

noodles said:


> ...grow wings and fly to the moon. Better chance of that happening than anything not involving them trying to sell Fenders and Gibsons.



They've done two Jackson limited runs before, and they had the import DK-2HTs a couple of years ago, so they're not averse to the idea...


----------



## Cancer (Sep 26, 2006)

This, only with a 25.5" scale (wonders to self if KXK would be interested...since we know Carvin won't).


----------



## darren (Sep 26, 2006)

Ah, yes... the X220. I still kinda have a soft spot for a white V220 with the arrowhead headstock. And a Kahler.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ibanez JEM7VWH... how kickass would that be in sevenstring...


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 27, 2006)

Ibanez RG550 DY


----------



## Makelele (Sep 27, 2006)

Ibanez 540SLTDPN


----------



## Pablo (Sep 27, 2006)

Memq said:


> i really would like to see this beauty in 7 string model.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibanez Artfield.


*WOW!!!* That is one sweet guitar! I wonder why that thing didn't sell... unless it was incredibly expensive. I would have a hard time choosing between an Artstar 7 and an S-7... that says a little of how cool I find this guitar!
Jeez, Hoshino used to be such an amazingly cool company - now they seem happy just to maintain the status quo... seing guitars like this one reminds me of what guitars _could_ be if the CEOs would get their heads out of their respective arses. In all honesty, the problem lies with the conservatism of the average guitar player: had the Artfield sold by the truckload, Ibanez would obviously have kept it in production. The cool Ghostrider came and went, the 540P did the same... Sadly, it's all about what sells, not what is cool and interesting for a fringe market.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## maskofduality (Sep 27, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Is a 7-string S-1620 really _that_ much to ask for?


Yea, I'd like one of those too!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 27, 2006)

I want this one so bad...




And this one too:





This is already a seven, but I want it too!





And talking about explorers, let's talk about the best ones  





The rest have been covered by all of you before


----------



## Mark. A (Sep 27, 2006)

WOAH! Where can I find more info on Buzz's 7?


----------



## AsIAm666 (Sep 27, 2006)

If it hasnt been said already....the Schecter C-1 Classic....ugh that would be so sexy...LOL


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 28, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> WOAH! Where can I find more info on Buzz's 7?


 
Well you could always try sending a PM to Chest Rockwell, after all it is his guitar


----------



## Edhyena (Jan 27, 2009)

540p all the way


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 27, 2009)

Easiest question of all time: Parker Fly!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 27, 2009)

two year thread bump huh? nice  but shit Why Not, I would love to see the Alexi sig as a 7 string


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 27, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Easiest question of all time: Parker Fly!



Seconded.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 27, 2009)

Jackson RR1


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 27, 2009)

Parker

Steinberger

Vigier Shawn Lane


----------



## CooleyJr (Jan 27, 2009)

+1 string
+dual emg707tw
= sex


----------



## Korngod (Jan 27, 2009)

Ibanez HR Giger 7 string.


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 27, 2009)

Warlock NJ Deluxe


----------



## Minoin (Jan 27, 2009)

Gimme one of these beauties in 7-version


----------



## MattMorose (Jan 27, 2009)

Ohhh, yeah. I want that as a 7 so bad. Which is funny, 'cause that's the only Washburn I like, at all. Just get rid of the tone knob, and put the toggle switch closer to the strings, and fuck yeah.

Also, and iceman, and rga would be cool. and go ahead and make an 8 iceman too.


----------



## loktide (Jan 27, 2009)

this:


----------



## Solstafir (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes please!!!


----------



## petereanima (Jan 27, 2009)

loktide said:


> this:




ooooooooh sweetheart!!!  

the PRS satin = want!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 27, 2009)

IBANEZ MTM2!!!
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o244/xxcarsnguitarsxx/MTM2BK_1.jpg

That would be my dream guitar!
An ebony fretboard and 27inch neck would make it perfect


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want both of these to be a 7! I would kill for a Fender Showmaster 7!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 27, 2009)

That last RG370dxgp preferably without a trem


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 27, 2009)

RGA prestige 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 27, 2009)

A PARKER FLY DELUXE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A USA JACKSON SL2H!!!


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 27, 2009)

Jackson DK2M until I get my money up.
Jackson Soloist when I got my money up.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 27, 2009)

washburn wm526


----------



## DeathCarrot (Jan 27, 2009)

Schecter Blackjack ATX C-1 FR





There's a C-7, but no C-7 FR!  I was hoping they'd release it at NAMM but they didn't.
I got a hellraiser in the end, but a C-7 ATX FR would have been great (a 007 ATX FR would have been even better! )


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 27, 2009)

None, but I could do with another of these: http://img5.travelblog.org/Photos/32088/214128/t/1647731-The-Six-fingered-man-0.jpg


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 27, 2009)

Epic thread bump... FTW 

Gibson ES335 and Ibanez MTM2

WE NEED TO SEE MORE FIXED LOCKING BRIDGES!!!


----------



## Dudley (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd have what could only be described as a 'trouser-accident' if ESP released a 7 string version of the Urban Camo M-II. Sheer perfection.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 27, 2009)

i want this CAPARISON MICHAEL ROMEO signature


----------



## TimSE (Jan 27, 2009)

any and all parker flys and RGAs


----------



## raisingfear101 (Jan 27, 2009)

an esp ex 407


----------



## Stan P (Jan 27, 2009)

A klein 7 would be nice.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 27, 2009)

Parkers and Steinbergers


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 27, 2009)

Minoin said:


> Gimme one of these beauties in 7-version


 
beat me to it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 27, 2009)

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/9223/daita001rq7.jpg

http://img389.imageshack.us/img389/9605/espflyingv001xf3.jpg

http://img384.imageshack.us/img384/5952/navgt003md1.jpg

http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/1355/espdevin001cx9.jpg

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/3063/python001bm9.jpg


Oh and of course th prestige Xiphos with trem plese.


----------



## renzoip (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to say, the RG550 and the Satriani Models!


----------



## I_infect (Jan 27, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> and wtf Schecter decided to discontinue this right when I was gonna buy them, fuck you schecter:



Just picked one up  A 007 hellraiser would be awesome too


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jan 27, 2009)

Durero said:


> Any Steinberger model with a Trans-Trem.




+1


----------



## Arctodus (Jan 28, 2009)

7 string Ibanez SA model


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 28, 2009)

Steinberger M series
Fender Strat
Ovation Adamas


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 21, 2010)

Caparison TAT Special. But I can only imagine how much it would cost, seeing as it already goes for $3200+. 







(Epic bump)


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

Ibanez MTM1 (red)
Jem7vwh 
EBMM JPX


----------



## Jogeta (Jan 21, 2010)

27" scale PRS Custom 24/7

#drools#


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2010)

All PRSs.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

Rick said:


> All PRSs.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jan 21, 2010)

If Suhr's new 7 string gets through the prototype stage gaining passive bucker's and a non locking trem or hardtail then I will be content. PRS on the other hand


----------



## ncbrock (Jan 21, 2010)

this:




i love that guitar, it has been my dream guitar ever since they came out. 

kind of resembles my guitar?


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 21, 2010)

PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Åkerfeldt Model

with a piezo added in i'd peddle my ass on the street to afford one


----------



## Anthony (Jan 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Parkers and Steinbergers



And Washburns....but that's becoming a reality


----------



## haffner1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Funny thing is I actually almost got my wish on this one. I always wanted a BC Rich Jr V 7 and they made one, and now I have one! The only thing I would like better would be if it had the somewhat better wood quality like the deluxe 6er has, -and a widow headstock would put it totaly over the top!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

I would really like there to be a 7 string version of the ESP Maverick, Caparison Horus and Ibanez PGM301wh.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jan 21, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> I would really like there to be a 7 string version of the ESP Maverick, Caparison Horus and Ibanez PGM301wh.



A 7 string Version of the HGS Horus MF would be so killer!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 21, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> ...and Ibanez PGM301wh.



great idea man!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 21, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1826881 said:


> great idea man!



I actually have a mockup of this at home (on my cell right now).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 22, 2010)

Late 1950's Les Paul Custom...in a 7 string...


----------



## Demonsev7en (Jan 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>




DAYUMN.


----------



## Dickicker (Jan 22, 2010)

I want a PGM 7 string  300 or 100 in 7 string format.


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 22, 2010)

Carvin Ultra V 7 string with reverse body and 25.5" & 27" scale option.
Carvin V220 7 string with reverse body and 25.5" & 27" scale option.
Carvin C66 with 24 fret neck. 25.5" & 27" scale option
Schecter ATX 7 string with OFR. Devil Custom or V7. 26.5" scale
A quality 7 string Acoustic-Electric. Solid woods, ebony no inlay board.


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 22, 2010)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> A 7 string Version of the HGS Horus MF would be so killer!



As long as they changed the 24.75 scale to something bigger. I love the Horus, but I can't deal with the short scale.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 22, 2010)

Tokai Hummingbird

G&L ASAT (the one that is basically a '69 thinline)

Epiphone Sheraton II (i have never been blown away by the ES 335's)

Schecter Ultra or Ultra III....would look so badass.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

Fireman 1 - Exactly the same (Korina,Dimarzio singles etc)
Charvel SoCal/San Dimas - those guitars kick all kinds of ass.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Jan 22, 2010)

Seven String Steinberger.


----------



## -One- (Jan 22, 2010)

A 25.5" scale ESP Eclipse II FR seven-string. Holy fuck, that would be epic.


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 22, 2010)

Jackson SLSMG


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 23, 2010)

HaloHat said:


> Schecter ATX 7 string with OFR. Devil Custom or V7. 26.5" scale



unless you mean specifically an ATX V7, they do make a Hellraiser V7 as a limited edition, they did a run in 2009, and it looks like there are more for 2010


----------



## cyril v (Jan 23, 2010)

i'd kill a bus full of babies for this as a seven...


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 23, 2010)

1) Parker Fly Deluxe, Classic, etc.

2) G&L ASAT Deluxe/Invader

3) Flaxwood Rautia/Aija/Voima

4) Jackson USA RR1

5) ESP Horizon III.


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 23, 2010)

> Jackson KV5FR 

> Jackson KE5FR

> Jackson WRMG

> Jackson Demmelition

> ESP LTD EC-1000 VB

> BC Rich Virgin


----------



## HaloHat (Jan 23, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> unless you mean specifically an ATX V7, they do make a Hellraiser V7 as a limited edition, they did a run in 2009, and it looks like there are more for 2010


 
oh yes, very specifically lol. I like the ebony boards with 12th only inlay. My first choice would be a Devil Custom ATX 7 OFR but they have killed the Devil Custom it appears. They did make six and eight string Devil Customs and skipped right over a seven string. Pissed me off haha.

I browse DCGL every night as you never know what Jason might special order. Now the Devil Custom is dead I guess I have to wish for an ATX V-7 OFR or ATX C-7 OFR. 

I could go with a Carvin so much easier but they say they will NEVER do a guitar with over 25.5" scale. So Schecter may still get my money. I don't know what the hell is up with Warmoth's 7 string scales? 25" huh? and a 28 5/8" is just too much of a change for me going from my Loomis. If Warmoth would do a 26.5 - 27.5" scale seven string neck I would likely buy at least a few.

That white Hellraiser V-7 and the Korina Limited V-7 at DCGL, I keep looking at but they just have to many no-no's for me to pull the trigger on them.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 23, 2010)

They made a virgin 7 for a while.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 23, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> 1) Parker Fly Deluxe, Classic, etc.
> 
> 4) Jackson USA RR1



This is my list too. A USA Soloist would be nice, but I'd prefer the RR (22 frets, NOT 24!).


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

I would kinda be surprised if anyone else agrees with me...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 23, 2010)

Anythin parker or steiny.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jan 24, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man thats beautiful! That started as a revenger 7 yes? I wish schecter would go back to '99 and make what they had back then, I was lucky enough to score one of their older models and that converted me to a schecter man again


----------



## Malacoda (Jan 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> 1) Parker Fly Deluxe, Classic, etc.
> 
> 2) G&L ASAT Deluxe/Invader
> 
> ...




I've always thought that the Horizon III had a really bizarre shape. Anyone else? Also, I prefer the pointy headstock over the rounded one.


----------



## apiss (Jan 25, 2010)

Caparison TAT. This.






Caparison Dellinger, not the fixed bridge version. Tremolo . This.






Caparison Horus. 27 frets . This.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jan 26, 2010)

RG20th's.


----------



## BMU (Jan 26, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1829805 said:


> Anythin parker or steiny.


+100. Parker or Steinberg, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jan 26, 2010)

Gibson SG
B.C. Rich Mockingbird
Caparison Angelus
ESP Forest (in the US, pretty sure there was Japan-only version)


all w/26.5" scale, 24 SS frets, OFR, passive pups, a tone knob, upside Tony Iommi crosses. . .and a kitty.


----------

